

Amazon EC2 Cluster Compute 2 - Slot 42 in the Top500 at 240.09 teraFLOPS - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/11/next-generation-cluster-computing-on-amazon-ec2-the-cc2-instance-type.html

======
parshap
The post doesn't mention the benchmark submitted to Top500 was with an array
of ~1100 CC2 instances. (I think.)

~~~
Jabbles
<http://www.top500.org/list/2011/11/100> says 17024 cores were present, so
with 2 chips with 8 cores each that gives 1064 CC2 instances.

~~~
illumen
So that means about $2666 for an hour.

~~~
nivertech
And with spot?

~~~
jeffbarr
Here's a snapshot of the Spot Market pricing as of this morning:

<http://media.amazonwebservices.com/ec2_spot_cc8_8xl_2011.png>

------
latch
Wonderful.

So...can we get 64bit small instances?

